# A video review of a Gamekeeper Catapult



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a new slingshot from Gamekeeper Catapults, the video pretty much says it all. Over all a very nice little catty, Im quite pleased.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice looking frame, great review.

Harp how did that wall get all those dents?









My wife would kill me.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool slingshot. I liked the video too. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Nice looking frame, great review.
> 
> Harp how did that wall get all those dents?
> 
> ...


I"m lucky half of them are hers.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice looking frame, great review.
> 
> Harp how did that wall get all those dents?
> 
> ...


I"m lucky half of them are hers.








[/quote]

That explains it







. i have not gotten my wife to even try shooting yet, I am pretty sure she would hit something, she has enough trouble aiming her car!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, you're a natural with the camera Bud! Nice job! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the review scott, john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the video, and nice slingshot you got, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You make videos as well as you make slingshots. I really enjoyed watching it. That is a very nice looking slingshot. I've watched all of your vids, Scott, and I don't think you are as bad a shot as you say you are sometimes. Like me and Bane, you are always shooting something else. Sometimes I shoot with 4 or 5 different forks in the course of an hour.

I think if our aim was to become great target shooters we'd just settle into one fork and improve immensely. But we like making them and trying out new forks more than anything.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thaks DH and everyone I'm glad you enjoyed it, I'm not the personality that Joerg is but I try to give a honest review. 
Yep you're right DH, I have three forks on the kitchen table that I debarked this morning and it's not even 9:30 yet, so I'll have to shot all of them once they're finished. Then on to the next one. Plus I have all my vintage forks, all my boardcuts, and all my gifts that have to have their turn, it's sort of like having a slingshot harem.


----------

